

Opinionated Game framework like Rails? - sundar22in

Is there any opinionated Game engine/framework like rails?<p>Preferably for web based games, but its ok if its not so.
======
NicoJuicy
Does and won't exists.

Rails is a server web framework based on ruby.

You should look for javascript game frameworks instead :)

